# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Mau beli chagoi

## sisasep

Prens,

Saya mau beli chagoi kalo ada yg jual, saya mau beli sekitar 3-4 ekor ukuran 20-30 cm.

Kalau ada yg mau jual chagoi sesuai ukutan di atas, mhn info ya...
Saya prefer untuk penjual yg berlokasi di sekitar pondok gede, jati asih atau jatibening.

Terima kasih sebelumnya.

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sisasep

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andidarmali81

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sisasep

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sisasep

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ardhika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

bikin jinak ya om chagoi, captain kolam

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

